# Online Fish Stores, please resond:)



## gluckbot (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anybody know of any online stores to buy fish from?
I know of azgardens.com, liveaquaria.com, thatpetplace.com, livefishdirect.com. Would really be great to have more options. Also wondering which places you had a bad or good experiene with and the quality of their fish. Thanks, btw this is my first post and I wasn't sure where to post this kind of question so I just psted it where I thought the most people would read it.
PS: Also I am looking for Black Morpho Tetra's and Perugia's Woodcat.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Call azgrdens. They can get your pick they've been very kind and helpful to me. Welcome new friend.


----------



## gluckbot (Jan 17, 2009)

OK, will do this Monday. Thanks


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Tropical Fish and Goldfish in Aquariums..... Bought some awesome panda cories from here!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

liveaquaria is great, if you have the money. They charge a flat fee of $30 shipping for most regular orders, and you have to buy at least $30 worth of livestock.

But their stuff is great. I have bought 35lbs of live rock, and two clownfish from them. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Franksaquarium.com - he might be able to get the cat for you. IDK

anubaisdesign.com - run by Mark. He has Poecilocharax weitzmani currently in stock. I checked for you and Tatia perugiae was not the last avalibility list(Germany). Tatia aulopygia was though.... For anubais design join the yahoo group or email him directly, I haven't seen him touch the site in months. 

Both of these are fish importers, so they have access to a lot of species of fish. Although just because it is avalible doesn't mean they will get it. Enough people have to want it first.


----------



## gluckbot (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, I joined the yahoo group.


----------

